# portage, chi mi aiuta

## ArtX

ciao a tutti

qualcuno sà perchè portage mi da questo output su:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge --update --deep --ask world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

come potete ben vedere mi vuole downgradare firefox per installare pacchetti non installati e anche downgradare ieee.

come risolvo? grazie

----------

## crisandbea

 *ArtX wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti
> 
> qualcuno sà perchè portage mi da questo output su:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

prova a lanciare emerge cosi:

```

emerge -uDNpvt world

```

 e postalo, cosi cerchiamo di capire da cosa dipendono quei pacchetti.

oppure lancia un 

```

equery  depends ieee80211-1.1.13-r1  

equery  depends mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.8

```

postaci l'output.

ciauzLast edited by crisandbea on Sun Nov 19, 2006 4:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ArtX

visto che ieri avevo un pò di tempo ho soddisfatto emerge, ma adesso non mi si avvia più gentoo

il boot mi si pianta a 

colplugging usb 

e si ferma lì

cosa posso fare adesso?

----------

## lavish

 *ArtX wrote:*   

> visto che ieri avevo un pò di tempo ho soddisfatto emerge, ma adesso non mi si avvia più gentoo
> 
> il boot mi si pianta a 
> 
> colplugging usb 
> ...

 

Cerca la tua problematica nel forum e se non trovi nulla, apri un nuovo thread

----------

## ArtX

grazie

----------

## ArtX

ho risolto il problema al boot, ma mi vuole sempre downgradare ieee e adesso, che vorrei installare firefox2, nn vorrei che poi mi chiedesse di nuovo di downgradare anche lui.

ecco l'output

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge -uDNpvt world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # equery list depends ieee80211
> 
> [ Searching for package 'ieee80211' in all categories among: ]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> package.keywords
> 
> app-cdr/nero ~*
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> package.unmask
> 
> www-client/mozilla-firefox
> ...

 

cè qualcosa che non và?

----------

## Onip

edita il post di prima e usa il tag code e non quote per il codice, altrimenti non si capisce una mazza, soprattutto per l'output di emerge -DuNtpv world.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ArtX wrote:*   

> ho risolto il problema al boot, ma mi vuole sempre downgradare ieee

 

ma perché invece che quel pacchetto non usi il driver IEEE 802.11 incluso nel kernel?

adesso che c'è non capisco che senso abbia usare il pacchetto esterno

----------

## Kernel78

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *ArtX wrote:*   ho risolto il problema al boot, ma mi vuole sempre downgradare ieee 
> 
> ma perché invece che quel pacchetto non usi il driver IEEE 802.11 incluso nel kernel?
> 
> adesso che c'è non capisco che senso abbia usare il pacchetto esterno

 

Se lo ritieni inutile apri un bug chiedendone la rimozione  :Wink: 

----------

## ArtX

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma perché invece che quel pacchetto non usi il driver IEEE 802.11 incluso nel kernel?
> 
> adesso che c'è non capisco che senso abbia usare il pacchetto esterno

 

devo usare quel pacchetto perchè ho il controller wifi ipw3945 e il modulo funziona solamente se installo quel pacchetto che mi va a pathare i sorgenti e sostiuisce i moduli del ieee del kernel-vanilla. senza quello ipw3945 non funzia.

per ieee ho risolto levandolo da world, ma mi vuole ancora downgradare firefox2 anche se non è presente in world.  :Crying or Very sad: 

scusate per averlo messo su quote ma non sapevo che cera anche tag,se non vi dispiace ve lo posto qua il nuvo output

```

# emerge -uDNpvt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.14.2  USE="cdr dvdr hal -accessibility" [1]

[nomerge      ]  www-client/epiphany-2.14.2.1-r1  USE="firefox python -debug -doc" [1]

[ebuild     UD]   www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.8 [2.0] USE="gnome ipv6 java xinerama -debug -mozdevelop -moznopango -xprint (-mozbranding%) (-restrict-javascript%) (-xforms%)" LINGUAS="it -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -ga -ga_IE -gu_IN -he% -hu -ja -ko -lt -mk -nb -nb_NO -nl -pa_IN% -pl -pt_BR -ro% -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh_CN -zh_TW (-fy%) (-fy_NL%) (-gu%) (-mn%) (-nn%) (-nn_NO%) (-pt%) (-pt_PT%) (-zh%)" 0 kB [1]

[nomerge      ]  app-editors/gedit-2.14.3  USE="python spell -debug" [1]

[nomerge      ]   dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.14.0  USE="X -debug" [1]

[ebuild   R   ]    media-video/totem-1.4.2-r1  USE="dbus dvd firefox gnome mad mpeg ogg vorbis xv -a52 -debug -ffmpeg% -flac -lirc -nsplugin -nvtv -theora -xine" 1,667 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/acroread-7.0.8  USE="cups ldap nls -nsplugin" LINGUAS="it -da -de -es -fi -fr -ja -ko -nb% -nl -pt -sv -zh_CN -zh_TW (-no%)" 46,895 kB [1]

[nomerge      ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.14.2  USE="-debug" [1]

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.14.2-r1  USE="hal ipv6 samba ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls" [1]

[nomerge      ]   sys-apps/hal-0.5.7-r3  USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" [1]

[nomerge      ]    sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r1  USE="X gtk python qt3 qt4 -debug -doc -mono (-selinux)" [1]

[ebuild   R   ]     x11-libs/qt-4.1.4-r2  USE="cups gif jpeg nas* opengl png xinerama zlib -accessibility -debug -doc -examples -firebird -mng -mysql -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite" 31,420 kB [1]

[nomerge      ] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-bin-1.5.0.8  [1]

[nomerge      ]  sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4.1  USE="sdl" [1]

[ebuild   R   ]   media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11  USE="X alsa esd nas* opengl oss xinerama xv -aalib -arts -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -svga" 2,730 kB [1]

[nomerge      ] x11-terms/xterm-218  USE="truetype unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar" [1]

[nomerge      ]  sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.4.1  [1]

[ebuild   R   ]    media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="X%* nls" 41 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ]    media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="X%* nls" 1,812 kB [1]

[nomerge      ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug" [1]

[ebuild   R   ]    media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="X%* nls" 826 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 85,396 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage

```

intendevi così?

----------

## Onip

perfetto.

Come vedi anche tu dall'aoutput firefox-1.5.x è richiesto come dipendenza di epiphany-2.14 . Se n'è già parlato nel forum e hai quattro opzioni.

a) fai il downgrade e amen

b) togli epiphany e aggiungi firefox in world ( # emerge --noreplace mozilla-firefox )

c) passi a epiphany-2.16, anche se credo che questo ti comporti anche di fare l'upgrade a gnome-2.16

d) modifichi l'ebuild di epiphany in modo che richieda firefox due e lo metti in un overlay. Dicono che epiphany funzioni lo stesso.

Vedi un po' tu quello che preferisci, ma quella più sconsigliata secondo me è la c, per avere molti pacchetti in ~ bisogna avere un po' "le mani in pasta" con gentoo.

Byez

EDIT: la b potrebbe non funzionare. Se tu hai messo gnome con 

```
# emerge gnome
```

Allora epiphany ti sarà richiesto come dipendenza di gnome. La soluzione, anche se un po' complicata è quella di togliere gnome ed emergere gnome-light.

```

# emerge gnome -C

# emerge gnome-light

```

Poi devi controllare con

```
# emerge -p --depclean
```

 quello che emerge ti vuole togliere e, mano a mano, aggiungere al world file i pacchetti che sono rimasti "orfani", senza, ovviamente, aggiungere epiphany. Attenzione, vanno aggiunti al world solo i programi che effettivamente vuoi, non le loro dipendenze.

Alla fine dai un bel

```
#emerge --depclean
```

 per togliere tutto quello che è "orfano" e non ti serve o non vuoi più.

Spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro...

----------

## ArtX

grazie mille

non ho mai ricevuto una risposta così completa e ben spiegata in un forum.

per avere capito ho capito e penso di passare a gnome-light per non avere più problemi così mi tolgo dalle scatole per sempre sia epiphany che evotution visto che ormai sono abituato con i rispettivi mozilla.

questo lo farò nel week-end visto che quando torno dal lavoro il pc serve a giocare in internet tra quake3 e il2  :Cool: 

comunque mi è venuta la voglia di installare gnome-light della versione 2.16.

secondo te com'è?

grazie di tutto e ciauzzz

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

aspetta che sia stabile... se non hai idea di come risolvere una cosa come il downgrade di un pacchetto non installare gnome 2.16 ~ARCH, aspetta almeno che passi in ARCH.

----------

## Onip

 *ArtX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> secondo te com'è?
> 
> 

 

Secondo me va benone, ce l'ho su da un pezzo ormai. Non è che porti poi tutti questi stravolgimenti rispetto al 2.14 però. Io l'ho messo per curiosità ed effettivamente qualche problemino l'ho avuto. Ad esempio adesso amule, con le nuove gtk+-2.10 non funziona molto bene oppure ho avuto per un periodo tutte le icone che si disponevano "a random" sul desktop. Niente di trascendentale, sia chiaro, ma penso che forse prima è meglio avere un po' di confidenza con gentoo e capirne bene i meccanismi, poi uno può fare quello che vuole...

Vedi tu, insomma.   :Laughing: 

Byez

----------

## ArtX

faccio come i kamikaze e poi vengo qua a piangere  :Very Happy: 

sto scherzando, aspetterò per un pò, tanto tornerò qua a piangere lo stesso per questa o per quell'altra cosa.

devo dire che gentoo è un pò più complicata di debian, anche se però incontrando queste difficoltà si imparano molte cose e poi emerge è più potente di tutti i pak man  :Cool: 

ciao e grazie

----------

## ArtX

ho fatto 

emerge -c gnome e non mi ha trovato il pacchetto, anche se prima era installato

poi ho emergos gnome-light-2.14 ed è stato un momento.

invece depclean mi da

```

# emerge -p --depclean

*** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

*** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

*** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  Also study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

*** WARNING ***  mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

*** WARNING ***  be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

*** WARNING ***  unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

*** WARNING ***  consequence, it is often necessary to run

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --update --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 media-libs/gd

    selected: 2.0.33

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-print/foomatic-db

    selected: 20050910

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/aalib

    selected: 1.4_rc4-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sci-libs/cln

    selected: 1.1.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Socket6

    selected: 0.17

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/sdl-sound

    selected: 1.0.1-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/libwww-perl

    selected: 5.803-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/taglib

    selected: 1.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/x264-svn

    selected: 20060612

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libXdamage

    selected: 1.0.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-ruby/ruby-config

    selected: 0.3.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb

    selected: 0.7.1.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode

    selected: 1.13

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sci-misc/qcad

    selected: 2.0.4.0-r4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libdts

    selected: 0.0.2-r5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 mail-client/evolution

    selected: 2.6.2-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-cpp/gconfmm

    selected: 2.12.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-text/texi2html

    selected: 1.76

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-crypt/gnupg

    selected: 1.4.5-r2 1.9.20-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-wireless/ipw3945d

    selected: 1.7.22-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/HTML-Parser

    selected: 3.48

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/perl-ldap

    selected: 0.33

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-devel/gdb

    selected: 6.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-sound/vorbis-tools

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-themes/nautilus-themes

    selected: 1.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia

    selected: 0.10.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-arch/unrar

    selected: 3.6.8

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-im/skype

    selected: 1.2.0.18

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 virtual/perl-digest-base

    selected: 1.13

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng

    selected: 1.0.0.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark

    selected: 0.5.0.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-doc/doxygen

    selected: 1.4.7

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-extra/gcalctool

    selected: 5.8.16

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-via

    selected: 0.1.33.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/sessreg

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/setxkbmap

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Digest-HMAC

    selected: 1.01-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/faad2

    selected: 2.0-r11

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-admin/syslog-ng

    selected: 1.6.9

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga

    selected: 4.0.0.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-power/acpid

    selected: 1.0.4-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 virtual/perl-DB_File

    selected: 1.814

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-gfx/graphviz

    selected: 2.8-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Net-IP

    selected: 1.24

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-emulation/vmware-modules

    selected: 1.0.0.15-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-base/gnome-print

    selected: 0.37

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-themes/gdm-themes-livecd

    selected: 2006.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-base/oaf

    selected: 0.6.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-util/scons

    selected: 0.96.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 perl-core/digest-base

    selected: 1.13

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libuninameslist

    selected: 20030713

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libdvdplay

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sci-calculators/qalculate-gtk

    selected: 0.9.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

    selected: 1.0.2.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libXcomposite

    selected: 0.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/coldplug

    selected: 20040920-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xmodmap

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 mail-filter/spamassassin

    selected: 3.1.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-print/foomatic

    selected: 3.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-editors/gedit

    selected: 2.14.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-util/indent

    selected: 2.2.9-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-sound/mpg123

    selected: 0.59s-r11

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt

    selected: 1.0.0.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc

    selected: 2.7.6.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/IO-Socket-INET6

    selected: 2.51

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 games-emulation/epsxe

    selected: 1.6.0-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sci-calculators/qalculate-currency

    selected: 0.9.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-emulation/vmware-workstation

    selected: 5.5.2.29772

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libXScrnSaver

    selected: 1.1.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-video/ffmpeg

    selected: 0.4.9_p20060530

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-sound/lame

    selected: 3.96.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus

    selected: 1.0.0.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-misc/vino

    selected: 2.13.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Digest-SHA1

    selected: 2.11

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xrandr

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libsvg-cairo

    selected: 0.1.6

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-extra/gconf-editor

    selected: 2.14.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-doc/xorg-docs

    selected: 1.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-process/vixie-cron

    selected: 4.1-r9

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libsamplerate

    selected: 0.1.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint

    selected: 1.0.1.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet

    selected: 2.14.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-text/poppler-bindings

    selected: 0.5.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/xine-lib

    selected: 1.1.2-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-office/openoffice-bin

    selected: 2.0.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740

    selected: 1.0.0.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-video/vcdimager

    selected: 0.7.23

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-wireless/ieee80211

    selected: 1.2.15

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/HTML-Tree

    selected: 3.19.01

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/pth

    selected: 1.4.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Archive-Tar

    selected: 1.28

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/IO-Zlib

    selected: 1.04

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-gfx/gimp

    selected: 2.2.12

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-p2p/amule

    selected: 2.1.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-misc/curl

    selected: 7.15.1-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-admin/eselect-oodict

    selected: 20060706

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/glib

    selected: 1.2.10-r5

   protected: none

     omitted: 2.10.3

 media-libs/libcddb

    selected: 1.2.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/mesa-progs

    selected: 6.4.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-wireless/ipw3945

    selected: 1.1.0-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga

    selected: 1.2.1.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-extra/yelp

    selected: 2.14.2-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis

    selected: 0.8.1.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 games-emulation/psemu-gpupetemesagl

    selected: 1.76

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libdvdnav

    selected: 0.1.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-process/cronbase

    selected: 0.3.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm

    selected: 2.12.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident

    selected: 1.0.1.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-sound/normalize

    selected: 0.7.6-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-admin/gtkdiskfree

    selected: 1.9.3-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-print/foomatic-db-engine

    selected: 3.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay

    selected: 0.51-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-extra/zenity

    selected: 2.14.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libquicktime

    selected: 0.9.7-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/libksba

    selected: 0.9.14

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-sound/oggtst

    selected: 0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-base/gnome-session

    selected: 2.14.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-antivirus/clamav

    selected: 0.88.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-video/mplayer

    selected: 1.0_pre8

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo

    selected: 1.0.0.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/arts

    selected: 3.5.2-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libmpeg3

    selected: 1.5.2-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/libxml

    selected: 1.8.17-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 virtual/perl-PodParser

    selected: 1.34

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/IO-String

    selected: 1.08

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-gfx/blender

    selected: 2.41-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-cpp/libgnomemm

    selected: 2.12.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-video/vlc

    selected: 0.8.4a-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-base/gnome-light

    selected: 2.14.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-mail/mailbase

    selected: 1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/ftgl

    selected: 2.1.2-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/flac

    selected: 1.1.2-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/gtk+

    selected: 1.2.10-r12

   protected: none

     omitted: 2.8.19

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128

    selected: 1.1.0.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-sound/sox

    selected: 12.17.9

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware

    selected: 10.12.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libmp4v2

    selected: 1.4.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic

    selected: 1.0.0.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-headers

    selected: 3.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-gfx/yafray

    selected: 0.0.8

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-sound/mp3info

    selected: 0.8.4-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-cpp/glibmm

    selected: 2.8.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libdv

    selected: 0.104-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-cdr/nero

    selected: 2.1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3

    selected: 0.3.5.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libmikmod

    selected: 3.1.11-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/win32codecs

    selected: 20050216

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-cpp/libglademm

    selected: 2.6.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libao

    selected: 0.8.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-gfx/fontforge

    selected: 20060703-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-gfx/eog

    selected: 2.14.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sci-libs/libqalculate

    selected: 0.9.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-text/docbook-xml-dtd

    selected: 4.2-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: 4.3 4.1.2-r6

 x11-themes/mplayer-skins

    selected: 0.2-r5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 virtual/perl-Time-HiRes

    selected: 1.86

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage

    selected: 2.0.2.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-sound/amarok

    selected: 1.4.3-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-themes/gdm-themes

    selected: 2.0-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libdvdcss

    selected: 1.2.9

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/gdk-pixbuf

    selected: 0.22.0-r5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion

    selected: 1.3.1.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-base/bonobo

    selected: 1.0.22

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-extra/deskbar-applet

    selected: 2.14.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition

    selected: 4.0.1.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libsvg

    selected: 0.1.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sci-physics/lightspeed

    selected: 1.2a

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/URI

    selected: 1.35

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/lzo

    selected: 1.08-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: 2.02-r1

 gnome-base/orbit

    selected: 0.5.17-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: 2.14.0

 media-gfx/xloadimage

    selected: 4.1-r4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libXvMC

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix

    selected: 1.0.0.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 virtual/perl-MIME-Base64

    selected: 3.07

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm

    selected: 2.12.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips

    selected: 1.0.1.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/speex

    selected: 1.1.7

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 games-emulation/psemu-peopsspu

    selected: 1.0.9

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libdvdread

    selected: 0.9.6

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-misc/alacarte

    selected: 0.10.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/freealut

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg

    selected: 0.10.1-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/libassuan

    selected: 0.6.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-base/gdm

    selected: 2.14.9-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Net-SSLeay

    selected: 1.25

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-cdr/cdrdao

    selected: 1.2.1-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 virtual/perl-Test-Harness

    selected: 2.56

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-cpp/gtkmm

    selected: 2.8.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/libcdio

    selected: 0.77

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-fonts/font-bh-type1

    selected: 1.0.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Net-DNS

    selected: 0.53-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-arch/rar

    selected: 3.5.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-extra/gtkhtml

    selected: 3.10.2

   protected: none

     omitted: 2.6.3

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge

    selected: 1.8.6.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libmpcdec

    selected: 1.2.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/libsigc++

    selected: 2.0.16

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xmessage

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-extra/bug-buddy

    selected: 2.14.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l

    selected: 0.0.1.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-extra/evolution-webcal

    selected: 2.6.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga

    selected: 1.0.0.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sci-visualization/gnuplot

    selected: 4.0-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 www-client/epiphany

    selected: 2.14.2.1-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/musicbrainz

    selected: 2.1.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/openal

    selected: 0.0.8

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx

    selected: 1.1.1.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-lang/ruby

    selected: 1.8.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-text/evince

    selected: 0.6.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 virtual/perl-Digest-MD5

    selected: 2.36

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-base/xorg-x11

    selected: 7.0-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-boot/grub

    selected: 0.96-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/libol

    selected: 0.3.17

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy

    selected: 0.1.0.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Convert-ASN1

    selected: 0.19

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-sound/sound-juicer

    selected: 2.14.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-apps/xhost

    selected: 1.0.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus

    selected: 2.12.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sci-misc/qcad-parts

    selected: 2.0.1.2-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-sound/cdparanoia

    selected: 3.9.8-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm

    selected: 2.12.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/lcms

    selected: 1.14-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 mail-mta/ssmtp

    selected: 2.61-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL

    selected: 0.97

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/HTML-Tagset

    selected: 3.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-cdr/k3b

    selected: 0.12.14

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/gtkglarea

    selected: 1.2.3-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: 1.99.0

 virtual/perl-libnet

    selected: 1.19

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-arch/file-roller

    selected: 2.14.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-print/foomatic-filters

    selected: 3.0.2-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 gnome-base/gnome-libs

    selected: 1.4.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 www-client/opera

    selected: 9.02

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-video/transcode

    selected: 1.0.2-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm

    selected: 1.0.1.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/libdvbpsi

    selected: 0.1.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/imlib

    selected: 1.9.14-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/wxGTK

    selected: 2.6.2-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

    selected: 1.4.1.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-themes/smoothgnome

    selected: 2.0.4-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   700

Packages in world:    68

Packages in system:   56

Unique package names: 700

Required packages:    460

Number to remove:     240

```

è normale?

a me sembra che vuole eliminare un pò troppa roba.

forse la causa è che ho installato la live con stage 3 e gnome incluso e poi ho emerso world e system per cui portage non sa bene che pacchetti ci siaono o no.

ho dovuto fare così perchè posso usare solo il wirelesss e mi serviva il dm per installare i driver ipw3945d

ciao

----------

## Onip

effettivamente c'è un po' troppa roba ( le gtk+ ad esempio, ma anche moltissimi altri ) ci dev'essere qualcosa che non va col tuo world. Sei sicuro che gnome-light sia installato?

```
# emerge -pv gnome-light
```

Io inizierei a emergere con --no-replace un po' di roba:

amule, openoffice-bin, gimp eccetera eccetera

----------

## ArtX

e se lo soddisfo e poi riemerge i pacchetti che mi servono?

così pulisco anche un pò il sistema

con kuroo non posso fare niente?

----------

## Onip

se devi togliere e rimettere tutto tanto vale che reinstalli. Kuroo non lo conosco. Secondo me ti devi mettere un po' con pazienza e metterti a posto il sistema.

Buon Lavoro   :Smile: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Io ti sconsiglio di lasciar fare a emerge --depclean. Ti consiglierei di procedere in questo modo:emerge -aDNv world (questo ti assicura di avere il sistema completamente coerente)dep -w (che pulisce il file world, togliendo le dipendenze di un pacchetto qualora si riscontrino in world)emerge --depclean -p > depclean.logpassare uno a uno i record di depclean.log con lo stesso dep (dep -L o -l) per ricostruire l'albero delle dipendenze dei pacchettinel caso qualche pacchetto fosse saltato, reinserirlo in world con 'emerge --noreplace nomepacchetto'ripetere i punti 3- fino a che non sei soddisfattoemerge --depclean (senza -p)

dep lo trovi in portage come app-portage/udept.

Ciao.

----------

## ArtX

ok, ma come faccio a mettere a posto tutto.

se uso no-replace poi in seguito emerge non me li considera più negli aggiornamenti o sbaglio.

mi daresti qualche consiglio.

grazie ancora, ti dovrei un ettoletro di birra  :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

 *ArtX wrote:*   

> ok, ma come faccio a mettere a posto tutto.

 

Prova a vedere il post più su ( by syntaxerrormmm), quel metodo fa le cose che ti ho detto, ma in modo un po' meno "manuale" (se non ho capito male...).

 *ArtX wrote:*   

> se uso no-replace poi in seguito emerge non me li considera più negli aggiornamenti o sbaglio.

 

Sbagli, e di grosso...  :Laughing:  Semplicemente con quell'opzione ( una lettura di man emerge non ti farebbe male ) semplicemente il pacchetto viene incluso nel world file senza ricompilarlo.

 *ArtX wrote:*   

> grazie ancora, ti dovrei un ettoletro di birra 

 

Ci conto!

Byez

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Onip wrote:*   

> fa le cose che ti ho detto, ma in modo un po' meno "manuale" (se non ho capito male...).

 E' abbastanza manuale anche quello. Quando dico di controllare le dipendenze con dep -L, va specificato a mano a dep quale pacchetto controllare, quindi non è completamente automatizzato.

Un secondo motivo per cui è un procedimento manuale è che emerge non può sapere quale pacchetti vuoi tenere e quali no.

 *ArtX wrote:*   

> ok, ma come faccio a mettere a posto tutto.

 Devi avere pazienza, perderci qualche ora e capire quali sw vuoi assolutamente tenere. Aiuta farsi un grafico delle dipendenze di un certo pacchetto, almeno mentalmente, perché poi sai cosa andrà e cosa no nel file world.

Ciao.

----------

## ArtX

grazie Onip e syntaxerrormmm

allora provo il metodo di syntaxerrormmm e vi ringrazio entrambi per il tempo perso per aiutarmi

quando ho tempo mi ci metto e poi vi faccio sapere.

grazie infinite

----------

## Onip

de nada!   :Wink: 

prima o poi mi aiuterai tu...

----------

## ArtX

sii, come no....contaci eh  :Laughing: 

ti potrei aiutare su tante cose come tu su tante altre ma su gentoo io no e tu si  :Cool: 

----------

## ArtX

ragazzi, ho corretto tutto soddisfando depclean e seguendo un pò i sonsogli di sintermaz, l'importate è che adesso funzioni tutto alla perfezione.

grazie infinite a tutti e due

----------

## ArtX

ciao ciao, sono sempre io ovvimente.

premetto che ho imparato molte cose mettendo a posto il sistema e mi è anche piaciuto  :Very Happy: 

ho anche installato xgl, anche se non mi piace molto lo tengo finchè arriva il driver fglrx per aiglx che mi gusta di più.

quello che vi chiedo però è come isolvere un'altro problema con portage, ho provato a vedere sui wiki ma nada de nada.

il problema è con i pacchetti bloccati quando dò un:

```

 # emerge --update --deep --newuse --ask world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

x11-base/xgl x11-misc/alacarte

... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-103)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.7 [1.4.6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r3 [1.9-r2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.2 [1.1.0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-103 [087-r1]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2  USE="java*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.41 [2.39]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.12.4-r1 [2.10.3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.12.3 [1.12.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.6-r1 [2.8.19] USE="-macmenu%"

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r5 [3.3.6-r4]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.25  USE="java*"

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.16.0 [2.14.0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.1.2 [1.1.0]

[ebuild     UD] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.14.0 [2.16.1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-dns/libidn-0.5.15  USE="java*"

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r5  USE="-pertty%"

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8  USE="-dvdread* -real* -xvid*"

[ebuild     UD] gnome-base/gnome-light-2.12.0 [2.14.0]

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

come si sbloccano sti pacchetti, sbaglio o si bloccano a vicenda quei due?

per fortuna depclean non ha più niente da dire  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

forse bastava guardare sul forum...

se cercavi "update udev" (ti sei accorto vero che il problema è collegato all'upgrade di udev no?) vedevi che bastava eliminare coldplug per risolvere.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-519299.html?sid=1e7b1da4eec5bd70ca2f61871706d099

il fatto è che con il nuovo udev colplug non è più richiesto... ricordati anche di toglierlo (rc-update dep colplug <nomerunlevel>) dal runlevel in cui è attualmente. Di solito si mette nel runlevel di boot chiamato appunto "boot"

P.S. sei OT su questo thread... le linee guida stabiliscono che problemi diversi vadano su thread diversi

----------

## lavish

Chiudo per evitare che si continui a parlare di udev in questo thread visto che, come ben specificato da Cazzantonio, si tratta di una discussione gia' affrontata  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

